

Ask HN: Reports on adding Game Mechanics to websites - mikerhoads

Anyone know any good case studies or reports detailing the benefits (or lack there of) for content websites that add game mechanics (badges, rankings etc)?
======
infinity
Hi, there is a book on this topic:

 _"Gamification by Design: Implementing Game Mechanics in Web and Mobile
Apps"_ , written by Zichermann and Cunnigham, from O'Reilly, August 2011.

The description on amazon mentiones case studies. I haven't read this book, I
have just seen it in the book store, so I can't tell you if it is good or if
it is what you are looking for. There are no customer reviews yet, but I hope
that this information helps.

